# Hello gorgeous!



## Ruby Lou (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm new here! I'm a professional make up artist (both beauty and special effects). I adore MAC, Ben Nye, Kryolan, Mehron, and Milani. I've been fortunate enough to collect some great information over the years running other forums so I am excited to share that with you and of course learn from everyone else. 

xoxo


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2008)

here!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome!  You sound like you will be a great addition to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to our community, always so great to have a professional join us. Feel free to join in our discussions.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Ruby!


----------



## nunu (Jul 13, 2008)

Wellcome!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

